# Does Tivo monitor hard drive health?



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

My Roamio hard drive is entering its 6th year of service and I have been wondering if I should replace it before I encounter any serious problems.

Can anyone tell me if Tivo monitors hard drive health and keeps track of errors encountered? If it does am I able to get access to that information? It would seem like it would be useful for Tivo to issue alert messages about imminent problems, but I have never seen anything mentioned about this capability.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just back up your OnePasses and maybe Thumbs and Channels with KMTTG, offload your "must keep" shows and go on 'til it crashes.

You maybe could go ahead and Clone the drive you've got now to an identical drive.

-KP


----------



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

kpeters59 said:


> Just back up your OnePasses and maybe Thumbs and Channels with KMTTG, offload your "must keep" shows and go on 'til it crashes.
> 
> You maybe could go ahead and Clone the drive you've got now to an identical drive.
> 
> -KP


Thanks for the suggestion, that sounds very useful. I have a question about Tivo recordings that are downloaded to my computer - if my hard drive dies and I replace it, will I then be able to upload Tivo recordings back onto the new Tivo drive?


----------

